
Show HN: Clone Patrol – Hide Your Identity Inside a Crowd of Clones - softdev12
https://clonepatrol.com/index.html
======
softdev12
TLDR: This is digital identity obfuscation for web privacy. Advertising and
marketing networks have gotten exceptionally good at tracking people across
the web. For example, if you have a Google account, you can go into your
Settings for Google Ads to see your Age/Gender inference.[1]

[1]
[https://www.google.com/ads/preferences](https://www.google.com/ads/preferences)

------
rjromero
I can’t believe people really care that much about seeing ads for pet food
after Googling for the vet that they would let something like this run
constantly in the background. Absolutely unfathomable to me.

------
madamelic
How is this better than switching to DuckDuckGo and Brave Browser?

------
sutble
This looks really great! Any plans to release on Firefox soon?

